# Shotgun for coyote



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I know you can hunt coyotes with a shotgun I am aksing if anyone does. If so what shot size and at what range.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

#4 Buckshot, or Hevi Shot Dead Coyote. 3 or 3 1/2 " shells. I used a full choke for lead with the #4 buck. I laso tried 00 Buck, but didn't like it as well. I read where some have kills out to 70 yards, I would limit that to no more than 50


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I use either a modified or improved modified choke with 4 buck in 2 3/4" or 3". 99/100 i'll use the 2 3/4" Why? because i don't like getting hit that hard. I've done enough of the 3" and it doesn't get any fun after a while.

Here is my suggestion to you, get a pattern board that is 40"x40" and get the loads you plan on shooting and go see how they pattern on that board. Try it at 30yds then at 40yds, you should get most if not all pellets on the 40" board at 40yds. If you don't just move up a choke. If you don't have a pattern board, just pick up some wrapping paper and hang that out with a sticky as your aim point in the center and shoot one round, tare it down and count your holes. Put up a new paper and try it again.

I'd say limit it to 50yds. I know i've shot them at a lot further but it was more luck and a lot of lead in the air. All you need is one pellet to find a home.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I patterend my shotgun a few years ago. I did this at 40 yards. I'm going off of memory here, but I tried like 3 different chokes and 3 different shells. I got the best grouping with a Carlson Dead Coyote tube in my Browning BPS (barely pumps smoothly) 12 gauge. Dead Coyote T shot was the best, following by cheaper 4 buck lead rounds. With that said, I have not even shot a coyote with shotgun yet. I either forget to bring it with and shoot a coyote close with the rifle (or miss), or I bring it and then they hang up at 200 yards. Hopefully this year!


----------

